# Rendering to screen without X or DRM.



## Wynand Marais (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Guys

I’m trying to work out how render to screens without having to use X. Looking around it seems I can do most of what I want with libdrm, however this only works when there is a /dev/dri/card* available. When I install FreeBSD to as a VM in Virtual Box, it seems to be missing the /dev/dri/card* entry. (Which I believe is due to not having a suitable virtual box driver?)

Since I have X configured and running on the Virtualbox VM, I assume there is some standard way for interfacing with a VGA compatible Video Interface.  Before I start looking through the X source, does anyone know from the top of their head what libraries can be used for rendering to a VGA compatible video interface?

-Cheers
Wynand


----------



## Wynand Marais (Dec 31, 2014)

I think I found the answer. I came across this document Linux Graphics Drivers: an Introduction, particularly Chapter 4 talking about using Frame Buffers as the most basic video driver.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2014)

Good info but rather useless on FreeBSD as we don't have those framebuffers. I suggest you take a look at graphics/svgalib for a more portable solution.


----------



## Wynand Marais (Dec 31, 2014)

It seems to be the case.

All this time I've been searching for a "libvga" :S


----------

